# Where are my chemically dependant friends?



## windrivermaiden (Aug 10, 2007)

I hope you are in the darkroom/studio making some neat photos to share soon.  I'd be joining you with goodies but I'm socked in with fog this week and my work schedule is hectic as well.

Hope to see you all soon.


----------



## nealjpage (Aug 18, 2007)

I've been around, Windy.  In fact, I'll post a few images in a new thread.  Hopefully that'll get you your fix.


----------



## terri (Aug 22, 2007)

I've been covered up and will probably stay that way until the beginning of October. I have shot a bit - mostly test rolls for new lenses and what-not. 

Hope the fog has lifted!


----------

